# Post your 2005/2006 Knicks roster



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Starters

PF- Michael Sweetney
SF- Tim Thomas (until Trevor is ready)
C- Channing Frye
SG- Quentin Richardson
PG- Stephan Marbury


Bench

PF- Malik Rose, Mo Taylor
SF- Trevor Ariza
C- Bruno Sundov
SG- Penny Hardaway
PG- Jamal Crawford


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kwame brown 
mike sweetney
wally Z
Q
Stephon marbury

bench 
Channing frye 
Jamal crawford 
trevor ariza
malik rose 
mo taylor
andrew bynum
orien greene
jackie butler
trenton hassell
penny


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

if we trade for szcerbiak i thnk ill join rashidi and start the fire isiah chants

as of now:

Pg- Steph, jamal
SG- Q, Jamal
SF- Tim, Ariza
PF- Sweetney, Jerome etc
C- Draft pick,.....second draft pick

after tuesday were gonna have a much better understanding of this all


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

pg-marbury/crawford
sg-Q Rich/crawford
sf-tim/ariza
pf-sweetney/mo taylor/malik rose/jyd
c-channing frye/steven hunter/dwayne jones


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

PG : Marbury/JC
SG : Q/JC/Ariza
SF : TT/Ariza
PF : Sweetney/Mo/JYD
C : Frye (woohoo !)/Rose


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

PG: Marbury/Crawford
SG: Q Rich/Crawford
SF: Thomas/Ariza
PF: Sweetney/JYD/Mo
C: Frye (Hopefully)/Rose/Bruno

I still can see Q Rich playing SF instead of Tim Thomas.


----------



## duosingace (Jun 19, 2003)

PG-JCraw
SG-Q
SF-Tim
PF-Boozer
C-Frye

Bench: Ariza, Sweetney, mo-taylor, rose, junkyard, darell armstrong


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

I think this is gonna be their lineup......
PG-Marbury
SG-Crawford
SF-Richardson
PF-Tim Thomas
C-Mo Taylor
this is without FA's signed, the draft, or trades.

Q-Rich did play SF on the Suns 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/teams/depth?team=pho

What do you think?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

heres our depth chart after the draft.......

pg- Marbury, Robinson
Sg- Quentin, Jamal, Hardaway..........Allan
Sf- Tim Thomas, Ariza, 
Pf- Sweetney, Rose, Taylor, Williams, Lee
C- Frye, ------------?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Starbury, Lil Nate
Crawford, Hardaway
Q, Ariza
Tim Thomas, Sweetney, Lee
Frye/Mo Taylor, Rose

How bout that? Are we going to be a run and gun team?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

duosingace said:


> PG-JCraw
> SG-Q
> SF-Tim
> PF-Boozer
> ...


Boozer??? For Marbury????

Are you saying thats the trade??

What about D williams drafted at 3?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> Starbury, Lil Nate
> Crawford, Hardaway
> Q, Ariza
> Tim Thomas, Sweetney, Lee
> ...


Were gonna run,just hope we have the horses


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

truth said:


> Were gonna run,just hope we have the horses


No doubt. Q is in awesome shape along with Nate Robinson. Frye is too because he came from the up tempo offense in Arizona. Hope Steph them are ready.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

C-Channing Frye
PF-Mike Sweetney
SF-Trevor Ariza
SG-Quentin Richardson
PG-Stephon Marbury

That is the most effective starting five IMO.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Isiah better have a bunch more moves. I don't like the team right now. Who the heck needs 5 PF's on the roster? Trade some of these guys to Atlanta.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

HKF said:


> Isiah better have a bunch more moves. I don't like the team right now. Who the heck needs 5 PF's on the roster? Trade some of these guys to Atlanta.


To Atlanta??? Who would we want from them?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

TheLegend said:


> C-Channing Frye
> PF-Mike Sweetney
> SF-Trevor Ariza
> SG-Quentin Richardson
> ...


i like that lineup,especially if Ariza improved his jumper and Sweets is in shape...

I also like 
PF frye/kwame
SF ariza
C kwame/frye
sg q
pg marbury


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

This is what I would like to see be the lineup at this point...

PG: Marbury/Robinson
SG: Crawford/Ariza/Q
SF: Q/Ariza/Lee
PF: Sweetney/Frye/Mo/Lee
C: Kwame/Frye/Rose

something along those lines would be fine...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Knicksfan3 said:


> This is what I would like to see be the lineup at this point...
> 
> PG: Marbury/Robinson
> SG: Crawford/Ariza/Q
> ...


That would be the ****. Awesome lineup. Ariza can play the 2?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> That would be the ****. Awesome lineup. Ariza can play the 2?


defensively he is there..needs to work on his handle and improve his jumper


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> defensively he is there..needs to work on his handle and improve his jumper


I agree, Ariza seems to be a decent fit to be a 2 or 3, but I would like him to see time at both if possible, but more time at the 2. This coming year will be very big for Ariza and Sweetney cause they gotta prove that they belong with this team, and I think they will.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

We Go after a Big Center who can Bang Rebound Defend & Block Shots & a SF that is a Consistent Player . While Bringing in as much Youth-Talent & Skill As Possible With that Said I Would like Out line Up to Resemble something like this come the Pre Season Camps . I Doubt Houston Will Be Cut Like been Reported Since it Does Nothing to make us better & In the Back Of Isiahs Ming he Thinks Houston Will be Healthy Again Like McDyess This Year & Besides Houstons Contract will be Valuble after Next Year Expecialy should he get Healthy Since he will be at 25 mill coming of the Books . But I Can See a Sweetney/Rose for Etan Thomas/Possible 1st Pick Trade Happing



Knicks Roster

Etan Thomas(Sweetney/Rose)-Dan Gadzuric(MLE/6 yrs)-Randolph Morris(LLE/4yrs)
Channing Frye-David Lee-Jerome Williams
Wally Sczerbiak(Taylor/2nd)-Trevor Ariza-Tim Thomas (IR)
Queintin Richardson-Jamal Carawford-Alan Houston (IR)-Penny Hardaway (IR)
Stephon Marbury-Nate Robinson

This Will Give us the Balenced line up We Have ALWAYS Been Craving for In MSG in one form or anonther & This I Feel Would Give the Knicks a Team as Diverse as the Knick Team of the Early 70's Now Weather or not they Can be as Good as those players is another Story . But we Do have a Bunch of Movable InterChangeavle Parts & the best part is Everyone would be doing something Sligtly Different . But one thing is For Certain is that We Can Run the Floor & Fill the Lanes , While Maintaining a Young Competive Team . I Feel the Team As Consistuted Above Would Challenge for the 3rd spot (Alantic Division Crown) in the East much like Last Year Except we would have More Versitlyity , Height-Length-Athletisim & Talent . HowEver I feel We Would be a Team to Influx to Get a Larry Brown & It Being a Good Fit or Enticing a Nate McMillian or a Flip Saunders Here . InStead I Think Herb Williams Will Remain As Coach . Since Only McMillian & Saunders have shown the propensity to play younger players . With Nate McMillian Ultimily having more Success then Saunders ( Getting to the 2nd round of the West in the Playoffs as Opposed to having a top 3 NBA Player & Geting out of the 1st round once ) doing So . Herb Has Been here for a While has His Share of Fans & Knows how to Relate to All Types of Players . Since Herb Williams Went from an All-Star & Francise Type player for the Pacers to a 12th man who Fans whould beg & Pled to get into the Game at the End of his Carear with Us. & Did so with Professionalism-Passion & Pride . So I Feel Comfertable W. Herb as I do with Anyone Else for this Team including some of the Bigger Names out there .


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> But I Can See a Sweetney/Rose for Etan Thomas/Possible 1st Pick Trade Happing


I think you are right about Gadzurich..

Not sure why you would want Etan Thomas over Sweeney..Hes always injured...I think you have the right team,but hopefully the wrong player...I want Kwame..Zeke drafted solid guys,so we can gamble on Kwame....


----------



## knicks4567 (Jun 25, 2005)

this is what it should look like
pg:marbury,robinson
sg:crawford,houston
sf:richardson,thomas,ariza
pf:sweetney,taylor,lee
c:frye,rose


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

knicks4567 said:


> this is what it should look like
> pg:marbury,robinson
> sg:crawford,houston
> sf:richardson,thomas,ariza
> ...


we need another big....rose is only 6'6"....If Ratliff gets waived,he would be a great pickup if he comes cheap


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I like Etan Thomas (Plus a Pick in case you Did'nt Notice me Metioning that) Over Sweetney in this Aspect , Micheal is a Post Scorer/Rebounder Which is Something We Deffinitly Need dont get me Wrong . But Due to the Lack of Sweetney's Lentgh (Which he has Good Length Just does'nt use it well) & overall Height you (Well At least I) would rather have Frye Power Foward on a Title Contending Team rather Then Center unless you Get a Elton Brand-Tim Duncun-Dirk Nowitski-Keven Garnet Top Flight Power Foward Because as I Stated . Him at PF Gives us more Ways to Pose Match up Problems on Defence for the Other Team they he Would at Center . In Etan Thomas u Have Some one who is one of the Best Space Eaters not Named Shaq in the NBA . He Put's his Backside on more NBA players Then Maddonna-Toni Braxton & Mariah Carey Combined & Still manages to gather himself to Collect Rebounds & Block Shots . He Also Quiet as Kept has a Very Solid Set of post moves Equal to Sweetney's However he Has No Touch on his Shot Which is Why he's Religaded to Tip in Baskets . But the Way the Team would be Compriesed in My Scenerio . He Nor Frye would really need to Score , just Alter Shots , Defend & Rebound . Let Our Guards & Wings Score , like the Knicks at the Turn of the Century when we had An Old Ewing & Young legs threw out . But No Point Guard .


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Also I Dont Think Kwame is the Answer At All At All . We Don't have Any Stabilty with our Coaching Situation & Perhaps Wont For a While Unless we Get a Big Name like a Larry Brown Or if Groundhogs day Happen Again Phil Jackson , Neither of Whome would be a Good Fit With Kwame Since Brown Never Uses Young Players & Jackson Never Had Too Unless You Count Kobe in his 3rd year in the NBA & Kwame is not Kobe . So unless We Get a Nate McMillian or Flip Saunders we Really would'nt be getting a coach with a Track Record that Shows they Can Win While Developing Young Talent . So at that Point We would be Taking a Reach on what Ever Coach we Get , Coupled with the Fact we would be takinging a Gamble with Kwame & Not to mention Isiah Actully Used the Dreaded "Rebuiling" in his Draft Press Conference . So in a Rebuilding Situation do you Really want a player who has Showed nothing but Disfuction & Confusin ,To Go with his Emense Talent in his 4 Years in the NBA . Going in to a Situation where we have No True Authority (Sorry for the Dis Herb) . I Would'nt want to take that Chance .


----------

